# Preventing scratches on silver painted interior plastic?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Dawg everyone is dipping and vynil ,Em already !


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I painted & clear coated mine.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The silver trim does scratch very easily. When I had my LT cobalt the electronic window bezel looked horrible after 5 years of owning that car....don't know why, I hardly every touched that area.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This spring I plan to remove mine and plasti-drip them, the photos I have seen black looks much better. 

I was looking around online today for options for painting, ect. I stumbled onto GM accessory kit I did not know existed for these trim pieces. Interior Trim Kit landing page

Looks like the LTZ in 2011 got this trim, anyone know if the LTZ in 2012+ still gets these golf ball dimple looking grey trim? this page below has lots of good photos of this trim. 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Long Term Road Test - Interior


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MiamiMichael said:


> ...cars get scratches


It wouldn't bother me if the paint on that trim was not as soft was butter.... had major scratches to left of shifter first day I got my cruze. Besides that grey plastic is the cheapest looking part of the dash, most of the time when I see it I wonder what the heck GM was thinking using such a crappy plastic. Even worse someone thought the steering wheel needed this grey treatment as well. 

Thought it looked cheap in my 1LT cruze, looks even worse in the 2LT/LTZ with light coco leather.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

My 2014 LTZ has the dimpled trim. You can't feel them, but they look better than just plain silver imho.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Are the dimpled LTZ trim pieces still sprayed with the same paint that seems to get scratched up easily? I think it might be possible to get those parts a fair bit more cheaply ordering the 2 pieces of plastic as service parts as well. The service parts might not have the A/C vents included, but I imagine those can be moved.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Only one I had a problem with was the shift knob piece, which I already had replaced once under warranty.

I touch the steering wheel one all the time and no signs of any scratches or wear yet. Hopefully any will come out before 36k.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

FlintCruze said:


> My 2014 LTZ has the dimpled trim. You can't feel them, but they look better than just plain silver imho.


Ya I'm diggin the LTZ trim, may have to head to the dealer and take a look in person.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Ya I'm diggin the LTZ trim, may have to head to the dealer and take a look in person.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Too bad you can't get that shifter trim for a MT. Lame.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Too bad you can't get that shifter trim for a MT. Lame.


Yeah you can. My dealership has them in stock. I thought about getting that for mine. Down fall is, its 175.00 =/


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Heres the part number for the shifter and vents trim. 96996409


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

you can always ppf it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah you can. My dealership has them in stock. I thought about getting that for mine. Down fall is, its 175.00 =/


Hmm, looked it up...looks legit! Thanks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, its been in my plans to get this trim kit if i ever get my cruze, lol!


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just vinyl em and give it a custom look! There's tons of different colors and patterns by 3M.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Too bad you can't get that shifter trim for a MT. Lame.



You must not have went to the link I posted on first page, show part numbers for both manual and auto cruze. 
Interior Trim Kit landing page


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

dan200615 said:


> Just vinyl em and give it a custom look! There's tons of different colors and patterns by 3M.
> 
> View attachment 66945


Your car looks great, but I have had no experience with vinyl & would not know where to start. Both the LTZ trim kit and vinyl like yours looks so much classier than the plain grey plastic.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

dan200615 said:


> Just vinyl em and give it a custom look! There's tons of different colors and patterns by 3M.
> 
> View attachment 66945


That does look really nice. How difficult was it to install? Any trouble with it pulling up around the edges or in places where the plastic curves?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm, looked it up...looks legit! Thanks.


Ur welcome. I'm actually probably going to get that carbon fiber vinyl stuff to wrap my interior pieces. But first I may do my headliner first. I'm going to have someone I know redo my headliner in suede in black.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bajaskier (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, mined got trashed easily too. I removed it and painted to match the exterior Ice Blue Metallic. Looks sharp. The replacement piece is only $14.85 if you wish to go that route. Careful with the clear sealants as they _may_ lift the paint.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm gonna dip the but not sure what color. FYI the plastic is black underneath that silver. I lost a corner on the passenger side where nobody touches ever.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vinyl but having issues with the vents as the vinyl is not stickig on the corners. Might just trim it with a knife.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anyone share a pic of black instead of silver or cf?
I have a black double din piece that took forever to find, when I'm ready to pop a head unit in, and I'd love to match it with gloss black instead of silver on the whole console.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone on the sonic forum and here found a vinyl that kinda mimic the troublesome piano black and had it on the doors as well. My wheel managed to get scratched so I may be dipping in a week or so to take away from me seeing it every time I turn a corner. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

